# JD 6410 PTO Seal Question



## Ole man (Jun 28, 2017)

I have a JD 6410 2wd, 540/1000 PTO. The seal is leaking around the pto shaft. Do I have to remove the entire back of the housing, or can I just remove the PTO shaft and fix the problem through the shaft hole ? Any input will be helpful, Thanks Guys !


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

I have different sizes of this tool that allows reasonably reliable removal without disassembly: https://www.amazon.com/Lisle-58430-Shaft-Type-Puller/dp/B000FPYW4K

The lip slips in the soft part, next to the PTO shaft, then the block is adjusted and used as a fulcrum to pry the seal out of the housing. Mine are Snap-On, but the principle is the same and Lisle is a fraction of the price and has a video at the bottom of the Amazon page that shows how to use the tool. Remember, ads always show the tool working with minimal effort. Like politicians that is not necessarily factual in the real world. May require a bit of effort and working around the shaft. Just do not rush.

Remember to drain the oil first.


----------



## Ole man (Jun 28, 2017)

Ok, Thanks for that information RC.


----------

